

Our social networking fetish. - t3mp3st
http://blog.socialkey.com/?p=61

======
palehose
There is definitely a "damned if you do, damned if you don't" sort of
relationship to social networking.

Once upon a time I used MySpace, and found all the info I would get on it
completely useless. So I stopped using MySpace. Within the last 4 months, just
about everyone in my family has started using Facebook, and I have no interest
in joining Facebook whatsoever, because to me it seems like it is just a
cleaner web interface to the same sort of thing I could read on MySpace.

But lately, whenever I talk to someone in my family they will ask me why I
haven't joined Facebook yet. I prefer to just get in touch with my family over
phone calls and in person, I don't need to drill down into every last detail
of their lives on a daily basis. So I continue to remain outside of the realm
of Facebook.

I do like Twitter though, and no one in my family or within my close friends
is using it, and they don't want to use it. It doesn't bother me that the
people I follow and who follow me on twitter are mostly people outside of my
family and are not my closest friends. A lot of the things I write on Twitter
aren't things I think they would care about anyways.

